# ADA 90P "Dream Tank"



## xcooperx (Jun 21, 2006)

I just got the 90p setup that i bought at ADG, Im really excited to get everything setup im still waiting for the Filter though and still thinking on where i can buy nice plants.

Im planning to join the International Aquatic Plants Layout 2008 :icon_mrgr 

*Specification*

Grand Solar 1
Ehiem 2217
Lily Pipe Outflow P-4 13mm
New Lily Pipe Inflow V-7 17mm
Aqua Soil- Amazonia x3
Tourmaline BC
Brighty K 500ml
Green Brighty STEP 1 500ml
Garden Mat 90X45
Clear Hose (3m) 13mm
Clear Hose (3m) 17mm
Garden Stand 90cm metallic
Pollen Glass Beetle 30
Power Sand SPECIAL-M 6liter w/ Bacter 100 and Super Clear





































Thats it for now!!!!!!!!


----------



## Raul-7 (Oct 17, 2003)

Looks good! Have you decided on the lighting fixture yet?


----------



## Haeun (Mar 9, 2007)

Wow, I'm jealous. Wish I could setup a 90 cm ADA too.


----------



## xcooperx (Jun 21, 2006)

Raul-7 said:


> Looks good! Have you decided on the lighting fixture yet?


not really, still thinking about it :icon_ques 

Haeun: :icon_mrgr :icon_cool


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

xcooperx said:


> not really, still thinking about it :icon_ques
> 
> Haeun: :icon_mrgr :icon_cool


Your being sarcastic right....it says TEK lighting in the first post....

this is exciting. I love this stuff...just looking at the stacks of materials makes me drool.

What filter(s) are you looking at?


----------



## Haeun (Mar 9, 2007)

> What filter(s) are you looking at?





> Ehiem 2217





> Your being sarcastic right....it says TEK lighting in the first post....


I think he/they might have meant how to hang the light. Maybe?


Yea, everything I see one of these, it's like having a birthday party. Just not for me. Still fun though.


----------



## xcooperx (Jun 21, 2006)

Ehiem 2217


----------



## Subotaj (Oct 16, 2006)

so far, so good.


----------



## Raul-7 (Oct 17, 2003)

xcooperx said:


> not really, still thinking about it :icon_ques
> 
> Haeun: :icon_mrgr :icon_cool


Oops! I should have paid more attention yesterday.


----------



## Urkevitz (Jan 12, 2004)

I like the stand, is it ADA?


----------



## xcooperx (Jun 21, 2006)

Yeah it the ADA Garden Stand


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

Very nice coop. Did Jeff give you any schwag, like Aquajournals? He usually throws in some goodies.


----------



## unirdna (Jan 22, 2004)

Congrats, Cooper! I know what it means to drop the coin on this stuff :eek5: . When that freight truck arrives, it feels like there should be a parade coming down your street. 

Your the first I've seen to purchase the ADA metal stand. If you get a chance, pleae post a couple photos showing its construction? I'd be curious to see what ADA deems as "strong enough" for its tanks. I have a feeling that I did a bit of overkill when I built my wood stand - I was (am) paranoid .


----------



## xcooperx (Jun 21, 2006)

Overfloater said:


> Very nice coop. Did Jeff give you any schwag, like Aquajournals? He usually throws in some goodies.



Overfloater: he didn't give me freebies this time, but he gave me lot from my previous orders.


----------



## xcooperx (Jun 21, 2006)

unirdna said:


> Congrats, Cooper! I know what it means to drop the coin on this stuff :eek5: . When that freight truck arrives, it feels like there should be a parade coming down your street.
> 
> Your the first I've seen to purchase the ADA metal stand. If you get a chance, pleae post a couple photos showing its construction? I'd be curious to see what ADA deems as "strong enough" for its tanks. I have a feeling that I did a bit of overkill when I built my wood stand - I was (am) paranoid .


Here you go::





































*Thats a VHS Tape for Comparison*




































Actually i cant believe that it can hold the whole 90p with substrate and hardscape


----------



## Nightshop (May 12, 2006)

Meh, I think it'll hold it. Gotta trust the design, hah. =]

Everything looks great, I'm looking forward to seeing some updates.


----------



## CmLaracy (Jan 7, 2007)

you still going with this tank?


----------



## xcooperx (Jun 21, 2006)

CmLaracy said:


> you still going with this tank?


Yeah! i just dont have the time to start it, maybe next month.


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

xcooperx said:


> Yeah! i just dont have the time to start it, maybe next month.


WHAT!!! I would have been soaking that AS (to get all the ammonia out) as soon as I got that beast. 

ooh the possibilities!


----------



## Matsu49 (Jan 1, 2008)

Booo! Hurry up and get your tank started.


----------



## CmLaracy (Jan 7, 2007)

xcooperx said:


> Yeah! i just dont have the time to start it, maybe next month.


How about now? lol


----------



## rountreesj (Jun 12, 2007)

my thoughts exactly! lets see this baby with some herb in it!...legal aquatic herb that is...


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2008)

did you ever get this started?

What lighting did you end up using?

I'm about to buy the exact same tank...and set up

Where do you hide your filter and co2 with that stand? Or can you hide it at all?


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Yeah..where's the pics?


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

That stand is banging. Not going to compliment equipment very well, but cool anyway!

Fire this puppy up!!


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

I noticed after reading this thread, another thread in S & S where he was selling it.


----------



## xcooperx (Jun 21, 2006)

I haven't set up the thing yet, i want the ADA wooden stand so bad :icon_evil 

Here's the Spec anyway:
ADA 90p
ADA Garden Stand
ADA Grand Solar One (1x 150watts and 32watts CF 8000k)
ADA Lily Pipes
ADA Beetle Diffuser
ADA Aquasoil Original
ADA Power Sand
ADA Garden Mat
JBJ Regulator w/ 5lbs Tank
Ehiem 2217 w/ ADA Clear Tubing
And all the Fertilizer, bacter, tourmaline stuff.


----------



## roybot73 (Dec 15, 2007)

I can't believe you've had that thing sitting there for that long, and have not set it up and planted it!!!

I personally love the look of the metal Garden Stand!!

*Fill it up, man!!!!!*


----------



## mott (Nov 23, 2006)

Some diy SS doors would look bad ass on that stand.


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

that tanks light will SO keep you from watching your tv; and the tv will SO keep the fish from sleeping.


----------



## CmLaracy (Jan 7, 2007)

That light is so awesome, nothing top's it's coolness to effectiveness ratio! Lol


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

it does look cool. it makes me feel left out that i dont have any MH lights; doesnt matter though since my largest tank is a 20L and a MH would overload it.


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2008)

​


xcooperx said:


> I haven't set up the thing yet, i want the ADA wooden stand so bad :icon_evil
> 
> Here's the Spec anyway:
> ADA 90p
> ...


Hey man your light is awesome! That is the SAME light (and same tank) I just set up. (click here to see) How's it coming along? Any updates?


----------

